# 'Sheep At Any Price'?



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2019)

I just had to buy '_MB-UK_, to get this 'Headset Cap'

For those who don't know, _Mint Sauce_ is a (slightly surreal) cartoon strip, that's been around for 30years
I think I first saw it in 1990, at the latest
I was going to put it on the Gran Fondo, but. it compliments the top-tube sticker on the CGR








For those still wondering...
https://www.thisiswhy.co.uk/blank-mpvle

And; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mint_Sauce_(cartoon_strip)

Oh, & this is the desktop screen, on my LapTop
Coleman doing what we'd all like on steep hills, at the end of a ride


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Jul 2019)

Was always a big fan of Jo Burt and Minty. I might have to pop to my local newsagent.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Was always a big fan of Jo Burt and Minty. I might have to pop to my local newsagent.


Be warned @Milkfloat 
There are 2 caps in the special packages; Mint & _'another' -_ only 1 per package
(make sure you get the right one)
_
"Choose wisely, my son....."_


----------



## tom73 (17 Jul 2019)

Going to see if i can track one down look great on the london rd.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2019)

@Milkfloat 
@tom73 

If you both look at my pictures, & the left-hander, where it's still in the packet, you'll see the other design
There's no indication, until you open the package, as to which cap you receive, hence the '_Choose Wisely'_

I opened one, & it had '_Minty goodness'_ inside


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Milkfloat
> @tom73
> 
> There's no indication, until you open the package, as to which cap you receive, hence the '_Choose Wisely'_



Ohh, a gamble. I am not normally a gambling man.


----------



## tom73 (25 Jul 2019)

I'm still working on it not track down the right one. Lucky the tape on the pack reseals just fine if your careful


----------



## tom73 (25 Jul 2019)

Having had no luck I told Mrs 73 about my quest and fell for old mint and co. She was out this morning anyway but found time to hunt of one took her a few go's and a bit of drive out.
But she's come home with not one but 2 

One's heading for the London Rd and one for Mrs 73 FX.


----------



## Bobario (25 Jul 2019)

I've got the same sticker on my Zesty, and the key ring serves as a lucky talisman on my camelback. I craftily opened all three copies of MBR in my local Morrisons and they were all the "Ride More" ones. So I might try Tesco's tonight during the weekly shop.


----------



## tom73 (25 Jul 2019)

Good Luck I checked all 7 in our Morrisons and no luck.


----------



## Bobario (25 Jul 2019)

tom73 said:


> Good Luck I checked all 7 in our Morrisons and no luck.



I thought you already had two? Now you're just being greedy.


----------



## tom73 (25 Jul 2019)

Bobario said:


> I thought you already had two? Now you're just being greedy.



I have that's how many I checked with no luck before my luck changed


----------



## Bobario (25 Jul 2019)

Huzzah! My trip to Tesco was a success. There was a Mint cap in the first mag I opened so I didn't even have to furtively shove it to the back and try another.


----------



## tom73 (25 Jul 2019)

Nice one


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jul 2019)

Just got back from Sainsbury’s. I don’t look at the mags, but I just happened to pass by them having read this thread about half an hour earlier. I opened one of the packs and there it was the little sheep thingy.

I wasn’t about to spend 7 quid on it though, feck that.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> Just got back from Sainsbury’s. I don’t look at the mags



Fibber. You had a good squizz at the top shelf.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Fibber. You had a good squizz at the top shelf.


Masturbation stunts your growth, I couldn’t reach the top shelf.


----------



## Jody (26 Jul 2019)

I've still got my old Mint Sauce pin badges off of the 90's.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jul 2019)

I've still got a couple

And there's the older text-decals on a couple of my older bikes
(gave away the 'yellow' earlier this year)












As stated, in the opening post, my CGR has the top-tube decal, from https://www.indibike.co.uk/


----------

